# What to do When Child Doesn't Want to Wean



## Samsontryn

Do you think boys and girls should be treated differently?


----------



## Aloysipr

"I was very lucky with my daughter in terms of breastfeeding. After birth, she ate quite a lot. I didn't have time to get enough sleep, change diapers, and clean the house. In addition, my body was very weakened. My husband noticed this and paid for the nanny's postpartum services from https://myasiannanny.com/chinese-postpartum-nanny/. After the appearance of the nanny, it became much easier for me, and I could follow my daughter's nutrition schedule. Perhaps because of this, a year later, she stopped asking for a breast and calmly switched to a pacifier. I've read stories when children who didn't want to eat anything but breast milk. I can't imagine how I would cope with such a situation.


----------

